# Epson SureColor T5000



## russellg (Oct 19, 2013)

Wondering if anyone on here is using a Epson Surecolor T5000 for sub dye printing. If so what do u think of it? There is a demo on ebay for a decent price. Thanks


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

springtransfer said:


> i found a supplier , called " icolormall ", they sell the chip decoder for Epson Surecolor T5000, it works as auto reset chips. They also sell the sublimation ink and refillable cartridges for Epson Surecolor T5000, price looks very good. You can try to search it in google.


are you icolormall or related cuz several posts tout them tho doubt many have even heard of that company.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

We have been selling the T3000, T5000, and T7000 for a couple months now. We have been specifically testing the T3000 and have not had any problems at all so far, and that includes shipping it to a trade show, using it for the show, and then shipping it back to our office. We don't know the long term yet, as they have only been around a short time.


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

I have the Sc-T7000 with Sawgrass sublijet E inks. The inks are very expensive compared to manukian or marabou inks, but I had not the time to work with icc profiles and other crap, So I choosed the sawgrass proven system.

The machine is great. I printed order of 100 tees the very same day the inks arrived. Took 3 hours total from start to folded finish with just one heat press. The design was 34x34 cm on all tshirts. 

Every shirt came out 100% great and the colors are stunning.

One thing i love with the machine is that you can do very very thin lines and with intense colors and black.


----------

